# Pardon my ignorance



## Jamielove21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to apologize for my ignorance right away.

I am a kindle virgin, and im pretty clueless.

So, I have the kindle cover that was available on Amazon (the generic black one).

How do the skins work? I like the idea of covering my kindle so it stays clean. What websites offer these? 

I know there are a couple places for covers.  Where do I shop for these? 

I want to add some creativity to my kindle - since im in love with it!! 

I did try to "search" for the answers to these questions, but some reason I keep getting a server error.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a link at the top for Decal Girl. . .one of Kindleboards associates.  I believe they've indicated they will be producing K2 skins. . .but they're not yet available.  Still, you can browse the site and see all the designs available.  Also, look in the 'special deals' thread in the 'buy/sell' forum. . .there's a couple of discount codes if you decide to purchase. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

We were all new once to our Kindles so don't think you are asking a stupid question.  There are no stupid questions here only impatient answers.  It is all out there, the server errors are pain right now here.  There are a lot of covers out there, Oberon and Noreve are my two favorites, there are some by StrangeDog and there are ones on Amazon.  Just search through the threads.  I don't use skins so I can't help there.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a skin on my Kindle -- it was the first thing I ever "skinned." It gives it a little bit of flair as well as covering the white to keep it clean. DecalGirl is the most popular brand -- see the link at the top of the page. 

As for covers -- well, you could go wild. The Amazon cover for the K2 is quite nice but there are plenty of others out there in different colors, designs, and materials. Search around on the board here. There are tons of opinions and tons of pictures, too.

Welcome! Glad to have you here. Ask away, we all love answering questions.

L


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

We don't mind questions so don't worry about it. 

If you go to kindleboards main page, there is a link at the top for Decalgirl. I think most people use their skins. I don't have one so I can't tell you much about them. I think they just stick on and can easily come off if you want to change skins.

I see you're having a problem with search so I've put some links for you. If you search Amazon you can find some of these covers and others but I'll give you their main websites too.

M-edge has covers and lights to fit inside them - http://www.buymedge.com/

Oberon has very nice covers and I think they're handcrafted - http://www.oberondesign.com/

Strangedog covers are handmade also but it's sometimes hard to get his. The maker of these does his sewing in his spare time. http://strangedog.com/store/

Noreve covers - I don't think they have the K2 cover posted yet but I think one is in the works - http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_Tradition_leather_case.html

Stylz - they're working on K2 designs - http://www.stylzworld.com/blog/tag/stylz-kindle-cover/

Octochick found someone on etsy that makes hers. There's lots of information and the link on this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3917.0.html

Waterfield http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm

If you browse through this section (accessories), you'll get lots of ideas and reviews. Hope this helps.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If you decide to order a cover, just make sure it is designed for the K2.

Another possible source is Invisible Shield http://www.zapp.com. However, they just came out with a cover for the K1 recently, so it may be awhile before they offer one for the K2.

AFIK, almost all of the sites mentioned also make covers for the original Kindle and since the K2 has different dimensions, you will need a cover that is designed for the K2.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cast my vote for the Oberon covers. They are beautifully crafted.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're not ignorant.  You're a newbie.  And we all were just a few short months ago.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone here is happy to answer questions. Welcome to the board.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

BruceS said:


> ...
> Another possible source is Invisible Shield http://www.zapp.com. However, they just came out with a cover for the K1 recently, so it may be awhile before they offer one for the K2.


You can use the KindleBoards discount code for Invisible Shield - registered members can get it here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3489.0.html


----------

